# Friday & Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

These guys did OK on Friday till the beer ran out with the tide. 32 over 10 inches. 










Today was a little research mixed in and 28 over 10 inches. 










Capt Mike


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

sweet...great job. Do you fish for herring at Records? You look very familiar. (the bald one)
Tom


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Capt Mike, nice crappie but haven't seen any cats in your reports in a while. What's going on with them?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Caught in the potomac?


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. See you in June ! Dan


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

catman said:


> Hey Capt Mike, nice crappie but haven't seen any cats in your reports in a while. What's going on with them?


Cats are moving up the river to meet the herring run. The big slug of big cats is just about to move north past WW Bridge.

And yes the Potomac. 

Capt Mike


----------

